# Need details on Study Visa



## serein (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I have applied for study visa from the CPIT university.

The name of the course is Graduate Diploma in Information and Communication Technologies - CPIT for 1 year

This is a level 7 course and my aim is to get PR after the completion of the course.

I dont have much info on how the process works when the study course gets complete. 

Please let me know if there will be difficulties in applying for the PR.

What precautions do I take in order to get the PR of NZ.

Thanks


----------

